# Saturday fly fishing !



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Had a great time catching a few spanish mackerel and lots of bluefish this past Sat. morning. My fishing buddy was using "commie tackle" with topwaters and I was using my 8wt. fly rod. My best success came when my buddy would hook up and I would then throw my chart./white clouser right behind his strike or hook up.


----------

